# rear axle wheel studs



## 2jamesb2 (Sep 15, 2021)

I did a rear brake conversion from drum to disc brakes but I went with the rally II 17" wheels. The existing studs are not long enough to mount the rear wheels. which stud should I replace them with or what are my options??


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

knock a stud out measure the knurled end and check the thread pitch. then measure the length. you may be able to find a longer stud at the auto parts store. or speedway motors may be able to fix you up.


----------



## M91196 (Oct 11, 2020)

Rule of thumb is 8-10 turns of the lug nut for thread engagement. When I did my YO I had to change front and rears, After trying to work with local parts stores I ended up down loading the Dorman x reference spreadsheet and figuring out what I needed. If I wasn’t so impatient I would have upsized to 1/2, easier to get quality hardware in that diameter-ARP


----------

